# My First 3 Pens



## ChrisN (May 6, 2013)

My first pen is a Gold Slimline with a Walnut blank from oregonburls.
My second is a Satin Slimline with a Cocobolo blank from PSI.
The third is a Gunmetal Bolt Action with a "I don't know but it smelled good" :teethlaugh: blank.

Each pen is finished with CA using the "I can't believe this finish" set from PSI and sanded up to 12000 grit. The Cocobolo pen was polished with HUT Ultra-gloss plastic polish, the others were not polished.

Criticisms & comments welcome.


----------



## WoodLove (May 6, 2013)

I think you did an awesome job!!!! You should sign up for the pen exchange...... its open to new and seasoned turners alike...... Great looking pens.


----------



## ssgmeader (May 6, 2013)

+1 to what Wood said


----------



## BarbS (May 6, 2013)

Very nice first pens!


----------



## robert421960 (May 7, 2013)

very nice pens


----------



## rdabpenman (May 7, 2013)

Very well done for your first's Chris!

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 7, 2013)

Nice clean job  WAAAYYY better than my first 20 !
Scott


----------



## longbeard (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, what the others said. Those are nice for your first 3. That bullet pen is sweet.


----------

